# 30 years since the Toxteth riots



## Treacle Toes (Jul 4, 2011)

Guardian article and promotion of new book: _Liverpool '81: Remembering The Riots, edited by Diane Frost and Richard Phillips_




> Toxteth revisited, 30 years after the riots
> 
> In July 1981, some of the most violent rioting ever seen in Britain erupted in the Toxteth area of Liverpool. Thirty years on, the local community is still paying the price
> 
> ...



Full article:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/jul/03/toxteth-liverpool-riot-30-years?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2011)

yeh, reading that at the moment, it's a decent (tho' dear for the size) book.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 4, 2011)

Pictures:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/gallery/2011/jul/03/toxteth-riots-in-pictures?intcmp=239


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 4, 2011)

Shankly 81


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2011)

Remember it well. Going to order a copy. Great vid PM.

They're redoing the festival gardens. I think it's just re-opened. It's all about local stuff this time round. A pal of mine is involved in some work there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 4, 2011)

Any links to info on the 'Alternative Garden Festival' mentioned at the end of the first vid?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't remember any alternative happening other than Toxteth becoming a no go area for the plod for years afterwards. I had a mate in Huskerson in the mid to late 80's. It was an odd place to stay for an outsider 

You can see it all happening again with the youth somewhere someday soon.


----------

